
Freelancers, what are some tips to identify a good client by looking at the gig? - rms_returns
The title says it all. There are just 24 hours in a day and only a small chunk out of this can a freelancer take out for finding new jobs.
Besides, there are tons of sites like Upwork, Freelancer, golance, fiverr, etc. so its just not possible to go into detail of each and every posting. So, just while you are skimming through a job posting, on what criteria do you decide that here is a wonderful and genuine client whom I&#x27;ll enjoy working with?
======
i0nutzb
Ratings received, obviously!

Don't know about other platforms, but UpWork shows you this on the project's
sidebar:

[http://i.imgur.com/661gveO.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/661gveO.jpg)

Every line is important: if (s)he's verified, how many stars there are, what's
the hire rate.

Usually you should aim for at least one 4 (or more) rating, at least one job
posted with 100% hire rate.

